# Obama and Guns: Two different views



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is long but worth the read.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,347690,00.html


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

we should all feel threatened by his views. :******:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I can't afford the time to access a long link. A short synopsis would be appreciated. I think we know that Obama is a strong Anti-Gun candidate. He is on record of initiating several severe gun control legislations. And, I believe he supports the total ban on handgun manufacture as well as ownership in the US. I can't say as I trust him on the Constitution.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea, I yhink that Hitlery would be even better than Osoma. :down:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

not much, she wants a gun ban as well. typical liberals, crush the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think anyone planning on voting for Obama doesn't realize he has a poor track record when it comes to guns.

Luckily gun control isn't an issue in this election...at least yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> I don't think anyone planning on voting for Obama doesn't realize he has a poor track record when it comes to guns.
> 
> Luckily gun control isn't an issue in this election...at least yet.


They are smart enough to try keep it from becoming an issue. Wait until after the election. It will take very little time until you and your guns are in their sights.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

ITs not an issue now because Hillary and Obama cant really use it against eachother, as they are both for full cinfiscation of everything but spitball straws.

Once it comes down to us and them, you bet your sweet potatoes it'll be an issue.


----------

